# Orca in the back



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I am headed to out for a bike ride this weekend and took a few pictures while I was loading up. It is just a car and I am no better than anyone else but it is kind of fun to show people how easy the bike goes in the back end. It will run on regular if you don't need the extra HP also.

https://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/jmess52/BikeinBack/?action=view&current=1a877448.pbw


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice wheels! (all 6)
Here's how we travel although I have stuffed both the Orca & Ordu inside the Cooper, They both prefer the wind.


----------



## campead (Feb 10, 2007)

wow nice colour combi for the orca. is taht the 08 colour scheme??


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

campead said:


> wow nice colour combi for the orca. is taht the 08 colour scheme??


 It's an 07 Orca team Clifbar issue


----------



## DSE (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow. That looks amazing cool. How did you manage to get a Team Clif Bar version?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

DSE said:


> Wow. That looks amazing cool. How did you manage to get a Team Clif Bar version?


I am a team Clifbar Masters teammate.
Actually, the red Opal is the team issue but I upgraded to the Orca for an additional fee.
It's my 3rd Orca (04,06,07). Couldn't resist the new model.
I have some very jealous teammates...


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

I always said I would get a Corvette if they made a pickup! Now maybe I'll rethink that. As for that Mini Cooper, love those cars. I always thought you bought a rack to put the mini on the bike instead of the other way around ;-)

Those are some sweet bikes. I'm almost afraid to put mine on the roof rack, have been hauling it in the back of my Explorer with seats laid down for the most part.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

truck = awsome bike transport...


----------

